# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [Musique] Que choisir pour un expos en musique ?

## Muesko

Bonjour,

Je doit effectuer au collge un expos sur un artiste et passer un morceau de sa musique. Je cherche de prfrence un truc drle (donc exit didier super & co) sachant que la plupart des vieux boys/girlsband sont dja pris.

Le problme c'est qu'en musique drle mais dont l'artiste se prend au serieux j'en connais pas beacoup. Si certains ont des ides...

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Drole dont l'artiste se prend au srieux?

Tu as le post des vrais pas bons sur ce mme forum qui devrait t'aider dans ta qute.

Sinon je te propose Marie Dray et son clbre titre Bbert le Hamburger. Cultissime.

----------


## Zipyz

Sinon tu as jean-pierre sauser qui est franchement pas mal dans cette catgorie !

----------


## mlny84

Je sais pas si ils se prennent vraiment au srieux, mais tu as les "chanson plus bifluore" qui sont pas mal, leur chanson l'informatique pourrait peut tre te plaire...

----------


## jbrasselet

Les wriggles je trouve a drole (j'aime particulirement julie la petite olive et poupi le lapin)
un peu moins drole mais sympa (surtout que je les vois en concert ce soir) : Monsieur Roux

----------


## Aitone

Les Wriggles  ::king:: Je trouve que c'tait un excellent groupe tant qu'ils taient encore 5. 2 ont quitts le groupe (Franck et Antoine) et la qualit a nettement baiss. Ils ont sortis le mois dernier un album qui m'a franchement du  ::?: 
Cela ressemble plus  Volo (autre groupe de Fred Volovitch, principal compositeur des Wriggles).

Bon sinon, pour rpondre  ce topic 


> Le problme c'est qu'en musique drle mais dont l'artiste se prend au serieux j'en connais pas beaucoup


Qu'est-ce que tu appelles tre drle et se prendre srieux ?
Si tu souhaites te fout** de la gu*** d'un artiste, c'est vivement dconseill pour un expos.

Je plussoie jbrasselet pour les Wriggles mais avec la chanson Dieuboudallah qui descend la religion en tant super drle. Ou une chanson des Fatals Picards

----------


## jbrasselet

> Je plussoie jbrasselet pour les Wriggles mais avec la chanson Dieuboudallah qui descend la religion en tant super drle. Ou une chanson des Fatals Picards


Oui les wriggles c'tait mieux avant  ::aie::  (merci francis!)
Pour les fatals je conseille Goldorak est mort (en mme temps c'est une des seulss que j'aime de ce groupe ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## joefou

Peut tre tout simplement Georges Brassens, mais d'autres y auront dj pens.

----------


## Muesko

> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles tre drle et se prendre srieux ?
> Si tu souhaites te fout** de la gu*** d'un artiste, c'est vivement dconseill pour un expos.


Pas vreiment (ou alors de manire implicite). Nan, en fait, je cherche des artistes qui chantent des trucs pas forcemment drle, mais qui fassent quand mme sourire (genre le gars qui s'y croit tellement qu'il en devient presque ridicule).
Sinon, quelqu'unn m'a conseiiler Francis lalanne, je l'avais dja vu  la tl, et il y a peut tre moyen de faire un truc sympa sur lui. 

Bon, sinon, je prend en note les autres artistes que vous proposez.

----------


## Aitone

ben disons que si tu fais un truc sur Francis Lalanne mais que ton(ta) prof est fan, c'est chaud pour la bonne note...

----------


## v4np13

Un truc drle? Un vido de tecktonik?  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

C'est pas une mauvaise ide, je pourrai mme me dbrouiller facillemet pour avoir une dmo live in the class  ::aie::

----------


## Le Shadow

Recherches sur Normand L'amour... tu vas rester surpris et tes collegues de classe aussi !!

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

je ne suis pas responsable de l'heure de colle que tu va avoir  ::roll:: 
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=...+orelsan&meta=

----------


## flo_flo

Salut l'apprenti !!!!

Un bon Mickael Youn fera l'affaire, Mauvaise foi nocturne <3

Bonne prsentation !

 ::salut::

----------


## Muesko

Mouais, Youn c'est pas trop mal dans le genre, mais tout le monde connait. Lalanne a un ou deux trucs sympa aussi (Fait moi l'amour et Insane).

http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=...+orelsan&meta= hh, c'est rigolo, mais trop explicite  ::(:

----------


## Invit

Mtal Urbain... De bien belles paroles... ::aie::

----------


## piro

Mon frere devait faire un rapport sur un artiste engag. Le problme est que le courant passait mal entre lui et la prof de francais, il pouvait pas la voir et c'tait rciproque.
 Il a  choisit une chanson de Renaud "Crve Salope", ca c'est pas tres bien pass.
Elle a pas vraiment apprci le rapport, je pense qu'elle l'a un peu pris pour ellle....

----------


## Le Shadow

Pour l'avoir entendu a maintes reprises... je comprend vraiment pas pourquoi !!!!

 :;):

----------


## Muesko

Bon, je suis pass mardi, mais pas avec francis lalanne (quand j'ai fait couter "Fais moi l'amour"  la prof, elle a pas voullu  ::cry::  ) du coup j'ai choisi brutal truth, c'est un groupe de grindcore (driv du metal) qui possde, un truc dans le livre des records pour le clip le plus court du monde (2 secondes et quelques) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8tjchas2I4
Ca tombais, bien j'ai l'album ou figure se chef d'oeuvre  ::P: 
t ca c'est bien passer.

----------


## kromartien

dommage, j'ai trouv quelque chose en rapport avec l'informatique :
http://www.jamendo.com/fr/album/15514

----------

